# How do you deal with acne?



## Ralliart (May 14, 2012)

I've had moderate, to severe acne in the past that brought my self esteem/confidence down, to the point of being socially anxious because of it. Do you guys feel the same?

Well now, I don't break out as much, but it's left me with scars that never seem to go away. Anyone in the same situation or have been? What kind of treatments to seek?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

do you have scars on the face ?


----------



## Isolated Silence (Apr 16, 2012)

Jyzz said:


> I've had moderate, to severe acne in the past that brought my self esteem/confidence down, to the point of being socially anxious because of it. Do you guys feel the same?
> 
> Well now, I don't break out as much, but it's left me with scars that never seem to go away. Anyone in the same situation or have been? What kind of treatments to seek?


I had moderate acne too a few years ago, decided to try pro-activ and it fixed my acne problem! But a few months ago I noticed that they must of changed the Ingredients because it suddenly wasn't helping my face anymore, I have a few acne marks/spots now but there slowly fading away. What I use now is just: Medicated Methylated Spirits on a cotton pad and dap the acne areas. Comrade try Pro-activ it may help you&#8230; but it might not like what happened to me. Go see a doctor about your acne and ask him about Retin-A for your acne, it is second to none for acne.


----------



## Ralliart (May 14, 2012)

RenegadeReloaded said:


> do you have scars on the face ?


Yeah on the face, my skins vey sensitive and doesn't heal well. When I break out, 99% of the time it bleeds and doesn't fully recover and leaves that scar behind.


----------



## Define Lies (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't deal with it. I've had it for such a long time that I've learnt to accept that it's part of me.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Accutane is the best option for your acne and that is not even 100% guaranteed it will keep your face clear forever. As for your scars, if they are brown marks they will fade over time, if they are pock marks, sorry to say it, but you're screwed and have them for life. I know how you feel though.


----------



## Shadow2009 (Sep 25, 2010)

Duac cream.

Seriously, if your doctor/chemist doesn't have it, import it. It worked wonders for me.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

this stuff has worked wonders for me (sorry for the pixelated photo lol):


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

acne ****ing sucks. I don't have really severe acne but I do get pretty bad cystic acne on my chin. it's hormonal so it flares up like clockwork every month, and nothing works on it. I have fair skin too so it leaves red marks that take months to clear up. I've tried everything you can get otc and a few things from my derm (never tried retin-A though, it's supposed to work pretty well). I am going to try the acne.org method next and I'm hoping that one works.


----------



## Paranoid of Spies (Nov 3, 2011)

Im not sure if my acne was severe or not, definitely moderate. What I used was accutane 2 years ago and it has reduced the amount of acne by 90-95%. I still do get acne but not as much as before but what has been left is a ton of scars. These bother me quite a bit by I have been reassured by those I have told of my insecurities with my acne scars that they aren't that bad (which is probably true because I tend to think things are worse then they are).

What I have been using recently is Stieva-A which is a Tretinoin cream (reading from my tube) and I have been using it for over one month, I think that it is helping with my scarring but my dermo has told me that my scars are too deep to be rid of permanently without surgery.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I have so severe acne that I can't show my face to other people without makeup :blank


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Don't you people realise that what you put *IN* your body is more important than what you put *ON* your body. Skin grows from the inside out and acne is caused by poor nutrition. Fresh fruits and vegetables and Omega oils are important for preventing acne.

As far as scars are concerned you can get laser treatment. I saw it on the TV ages ago. They basically melt the scars away with a laser and it was quite effective...


----------



## mvlgg (May 21, 2012)

i hated acne when i got it in 7th grade but then i just drank more water and it went away. u need ur 8 cups


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I dnt have acne problem..never had..but yes if there are some like one or two..i just dnt touch them at all..i dnt have any spot on my face execpt two scars which I got in my childhood..


just Dnt touch them
drink plenty of water
eat curd
Drink milk before u go to bed..it works magically
Wash ur face often that helps getting the melalin off ur skin
Use a good facewash
Cover ur face while u go out in sun or polluted area
use some homemade products like Sandal powder..its readily n easily available in market..Indians use it very much
Dnt facepalm at all even when u sleep keep ur hands away from ur face..strictly prohibited
Wash ur hands as much u can
Sleep at least some 7-9 hrs a day....
think of good things around u..keep urself happy n daily walk at dawn time..fresh air is necessary for ur skin cells

Mango is a great fruit for skin problems..Eat Mango everyday




Thats what I know abt acnes....these are easy techniques..n secret of my skin too


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

I've had acne pretty bad ever since my mid-20s, but it's gotten a lot better in the past year. The acne.org regimen helped me really well to clear up the acne. Now i can usually use just face wash and moisturizer. But it will never be completely gone, it comes back sometimes, but never too bad anymore. I am being a lot more careful of what i eat, but i'm not yet completely free of foods i shouldn't be eating. But i've improved a lot with eating. I am being a lot more careful of what i put on my skin. I think the only thing now is that i never sleep well, and i feel depressed and anxiety most of the time, and that can probably make acne too.


----------



## JustSpitItReal (May 24, 2012)

yep i have moderate acne. Its really weird that some days I don't worry about it and others that's all I can think about.


----------



## A SAD Finn (Sep 16, 2007)

For me eating lots of carbs and fat together is the worst. I try to avoid chocolate, cakes, muffins and stuff like that. A big amount of carbs with little fat is also bad but eating a moderate amount of bread, rice or potatoes does not cause any acne to me.

Eating a lot of fat with little or moderate amount of carbs doesn't seem to have any impact. On the other hand, the fats I eat come from good, healthy sources such as salmon, olive oil, milk products and meat. 

My acne wasn't really bad but I still have some minor scars especially in my back. Still, it's remarkable how big of an effect a diet has on the condition of my skin.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I just make sure not to scrub my face when I wash it and I use clean paper towels to dry it. It's not as bad as it used to be. As long as I don't squeeze it and put ointment on it, it's not too bad. What I eat doesn't affect it, I noticed. There are times when I have a terrible diet and surprisingly those are sometimes the days when my skin happens to be the clearest.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Id definitely try and resist poking any spots that dont pop VERY easily...if it takes effort its not ready to pop, and excessive force may lead to scarring.

Try using a sugar scrub , i.e dab sponge onto soap, then sprinkle on a small amount of coarse sugar.
Wash face gently with the mixture, making sure all crystals are washed away at the end.
This is cheap exfoliator, and should help to turn over skin more quickly and cleanse toxins. Keep doing it maybe a few time a week, untill it starts to improve.

I had mild back acne, and I did nothing about it for a few years., it looked terrible.
The last 4 weeks ive been using the sugar scrub twice every day and absolutely no poking / scratching, and its just starting to improv, it is looking clearer.
Back acne is very slow to clear up as the skin has a very slow turnover rate.

so keep at it, it should improve with effort.:yes

( you can use a salt /soap scrub as well ive read, but this is quite harsh on the skin....sugar scrub more gentle)


----------



## Ivywinds (Mar 8, 2012)

I began having bad Acne because of the stress and anxiety.. The worst breakouts happened during the winter. I really can't recommend any products since the acne slowed down as the sun showed. Try to go out on the sun and try a little bit of tanning. Still.. Acne scars are visible but I've noticed a slow change.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

This may be inappropiate lol, but just so you know I find skin imperfections (acne, blemishes, scars) on women attractive for some reason :b


----------



## Deserted (Jul 25, 2011)

Do you per chance consume a lot of lactose, sweets or fat? Cut down on it and chances are your skin will look ten times better in only a matter of days. (;


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I have no idea. I get those damn whiteheads on my forehead and I can't stand it. I've tried just about everything in the past year and nothing works. I eat fairly well. Drink plenty of water. The problem with something like this is that everyone has a different answer. And I mean everyone. It's too confusing.


----------



## midnightchan (May 25, 2012)

I had cystic acne about a year ago, and I'm also left with some pretty severe scars. I'm seeking treatment in the form of chemical peels. I might do some laser resurfacing if I don't achieve the desired results, since I've heard peels are for more shallow scars. I'll be sure to let you guys know about the effectiveness of my treatment (although of course everyone's dermatologist and skin conditions are different.)


----------



## spammer1234141 (May 22, 2012)

If you have insurance or can afford medicine, I suggest you visit a skin care doctor and try Monodox or similar medication. Also, anti-aging cream may smooth out some of the scars. Usually the acne completely disappears as long as you keep taking the medicine. But as with all medicine, you must take note of the side effects. Consider the cost vs. benefits. If the costs outweigh the benefits, then do not take the medicine. If you find that the medicine works for you, lower the dosage as much as you can as too much medicine can be bad for you.


----------



## Siren85 (Oct 15, 2011)

Retin a is the only thing that seems to work for me. Plus a good cleanser with Salicylic acid.


----------



## 213 (Mar 15, 2012)

i dont get acnes that often so when i do it really pisses me off! i regularly wash my face, that oughta do it, they only stay for like 2-3 days


----------



## Clax (May 24, 2009)

Acidophilus+Apple Cider Vinegar has been the only thing thats effectively worked for me in years. I'll get a pimple here and there but they don't last more than a couple days. A sugar-free diet and not touching/popping your acne goes a long way as well.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I buy this cream that contains Benzoyl Peroxide in it. Same for the face wash. That ingredient works way better tan salyclic acid. Howver you spell it.


----------

